# teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter



## coconut (20. Apr. 2007)

hallo liebe forengemeinde 

ich habe mich in den letzten wochen intensiv mit pflanzenfiltertechnik und bachläufen beschäftigt, da wir unseren teich, um diese 2 komponenten erweitern wollen.

wie das ganze anschließend aussehen sollte könnt ihr am angehängten bild sehen...

nun sind mir trotzdem einige fragen offen geblieben.
nämlich: 
geplant habe ich mal mit einem fertigteich. ein fertigteich soll es aus diesem grund sein, weil ich in den PF viel __ schilf und __ rohrkolben setzen will.
aus diesem grunde habe ich mich entschlossen den PF nicht aus Folie zu machen, da es mit einfach zu gefährlich ist...

den verlauf des bachlaufes möchte ich aber gerne aus pvc folie machen.
doch da sind nun bei mir schon die ersten fragen aufgetaucht...
diese fertigteichbecken sind doch am rand alle gleich hoch.
wie also könnte ich den "auslauf" für den folgenden bachlauf dort anbringen?
nach meinen recherchen erscheint mir mein vorhaben dann doch nicht so gut...
kennt ihr vielleicht möglichkeiten, wie ich diesen übergang machen könnte?

zur technik: die pumpe soll über ein bypass-system laufen und einen kleinen teil des wassers über den filter in den PF einbringen und den größeren Teil soll sie direkt in den bachlauf pumpen...

hmm...naja, soviel zu meinem vorhaben...

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weitere anregungen geben könnt die ich miteinbeziehen sollte.

in der hoffnung auf zahlreiche antworten 
und lieben grüßen
bianca


----------



## bodenseebille (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Bianca,
ein Bekannter hatte 2 Fertigbecken bei dem das eine oberhalb dem anderen aufgestellt war und das Wasser vom oberen ins untere lief. 
Den Rand hat er an der Stelle einfach mit der Stichsäge ausgeschnitten. In Deinem Fall könntest Du dann die Folie des Bachlaufs mit dem Ausschnitt verkleben und vielleicht mit Ufermatte, die dann bemoost kaschieren.
In der Hoffnung Dir ein bißchen geholfen zu haben,
mit schönen Grüssen vom Bodensee, Sibylle


----------



## jochen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hi Bianca,

Sibylles Möglichkeit könnte gehen, du müßtest aber dann den Übergang von PE Fertgteich und PVC Folie mit Inotech Adheseal verkleben, mit den handelsüblichen PVC-Kleber funzt das nicht.
Du solltest dabei auch bedenken, wenn du den Rand des Fertigteiches einschneidest, das der Rest der Oberkante dann eben um die Ausschnitthöhe aus der Wasseroberfläche ragt. 
Den nicht gerade schönen, überstehenden Rand solltest du dann gut tarnen, aber das genau ist die Schwierigkeit bei Fertgteichen, nimmst du Böschungsmatte zieht dir die Kapillarwirkung das Wasser aus deinen System.
Nimmst du zu viele Pflanzen als Tarnung des Randes kann dir das gleiche passieren.
Einige User hier im Forum haben das sehr schön hinbekommen, weiß aber nicht mehr wer... ...probiers mal mit der Suche

Habe mir dein Profil durchgesehen, wäre schön wenn du in deinen Plan noch deinen Filter mit UVC einzeichnen würdest, genau da, wo du ihn einbauen möchtest.
In deinen jetzigen Plan, und wenn ich deiner Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe, würde ja das meißte Wasser wieder ungefiltert in den Teich über den Bypass mit anschließenden Bachlauf fließen.


----------



## coconut (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

hallo erstmal.

vielen dank für eure schnellen antworten 
wusste doch auf euch ist verlass 

danke schonmal für den tipp mit dem kleber...
da hätte ich wahrscheinlich den ersten fehler begangen.

ich habe mir nun auch schon überlegt nicht dir folie hochzuziehen, sondern so einen "schnabel" (wie in katjas thread am bild ist) anzubringen.
Katjas Thread

und diesen eben dem Ausschnitt an dem Fertigteich anzupassen.

ich werde nochmals anhand der suche versuchen andere anregungen herauszusuchen.
habe vorher schon geschaut aber nichts "brauchbares" gefunden 
werde mir das aber nochmals durchlesen.

Habe nun das Bild geändert und den Filter eingezeichnet.
Hab ich voher wohl in meiner Aufregung vergessen  
wobei ich noch nicht ganz genau weiß wo der Filter hinkommen soll.
Auf jeden Fall in die Nähe bzw. hinter den PF.

Ich habe jetzt gerade auch diesen Thread entdeckt und werde den mal genauer mitverfolgen...

wäre aber trotzdem auch über Beteiligung an meinem Thread erfreut


----------



## jochen (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hi Bianca,

müßte so gut funktionieren,

Vorfilter würde ich aber empfehlen genau wie im anderen Thema,
stimmt... kostet zwar ne Kante Geld... , spart aber jede Menge Arbeit und bringt Freude...


----------



## coconut (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Vorfilter würde ich aber empfehlen genau wie im anderen Thema,
> stimmt... kostet zwar ne Kante Geld... , spart aber jede Menge Arbeit und bringt Freude...



was meinst du jetzt genau?
ich glaub ich steh' am schlauch  




			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> müßte so gut funktionieren,



na das hoffe ich...
dann kann es ja losgehen mit dem "grobumbau"


----------



## Steingarnele (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Bianca,



> Zitat von jochen
> Vorfilter würde ich aber empfehlen genau wie im anderen Thema,
> stimmt... kostet zwar ne Kante Geld... , spart aber jede Menge Arbeit und bringt Freude...



damit meint er den Siebfilter  
Ich selbst hab zwischen Fertigbecken, und Folie einen Höhenunterschied drin, wo ich nix ankleben brauchte. Wie du siehst läuft es, und man sieht nix mehr.


----------



## andreas15366 (20. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Kleber: Der Innotec ist ganz gut, ACHTE aber auf das aufgedruckte Verfallsdatum, sonst ist das Zeugs total zu. Viel besser finde ich die Schweißbahn, die es im Eimer bei der Klebern beim Teichlieferanten gibt. Ich hab beides getestet. Die Rolle ist besser!

Andreas


----------



## jochen (21. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hi Andreas, 

funktioniert das mit verschiedenen Materialien, PE und PVC?


----------



## andreas15366 (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hi Jochen,

dieses "Doppelseitige Klebeband" ist so ca. 1 mm dick und verbindet daher (fast) alles (würde ich sagen) miteinander.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## coconut (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

hallo;

leider hatte ich bis jetzt noch nicht die zeit das ich mich melde.
ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir 

bin nun ja schon seit gestern am buddeln des bachlaufes...
habe nun aber wegen kreuzschmerzen abgebrochen und werde den nachmittag eher mit "faul in der sonne liegen" fortsetzen 


@steingarnele
genau so wie du das gelöst hast, habe ich mir das auch schon überlegt!
m.M.n die einfachste lösung (die auch schön aussieht da man alles mit steinen verkleiden kann).
morgen werde ich das fertigbecken abholen und dann werde ich überhaupt mal schauen, in welcher lage ich das ding genau platzieren werde und wie es am besten zum überlauf in den bachlauf geht...

werde dann mal bilder einstellen wie es zur zeit auf der baustelle aussieht 


@andreas
danke für den tipp mit dem verfallsdatum.
werde mal schauen, ob der kleber überhapt zum einsatz kommen muss 
aber von so nem klebeband hab ich für PVC auch noch nie etwas gehört.
und das soll dann auch halten???  
ich persönlich vertraue ja solchen sachen nicht *gg* 

na dann
liebe grüße


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Bianca,


habe mal ein wenig bei meinen Teichbildern rumgesucht.........


Also wir haben eine Fertigschale mit einer kleinen Zunge dran.......

Siehe Bild.......

 

Da hab ich dann einen 50er Folienflansch eingeklebt. ( Als Sicherheit das da nix überläuft.....  ).
Unter dem Pflanzenbecken ist die Folie des Bachlaufes nur so hoch wie möglich angelegt worden( nix geklebt ). Dann die Zunge so mit Steinen beschwert das das Wasser nur da über den Rand läuft!

Siehe Bilder....

     

Vielleicht wäre das ja auch eine Möglichkeit für dich.......

Ach ja, der Flansch ist auch mit Steinen zugedeckt, so dass da nur noch wenig Wasser durch in den Bachlauf fließt.........


----------



## coconut (23. Apr. 2007)

*AW: teicherweiterung mit bachlauf und pflanzenfilter*

guten morgen olaf...

ich habe gestern auch noch im internet ein wenig gesucht
und bin nun sowsio zu dem schluss gekommen, dass es nicht
unbedingt notwendig ist, die foile am fertigbecken festzukleben.

normalerweise müsste es auch mit hochziehen gehen.

im normalfall holen wir heute das fertigbecken ab und dann
werde ich erst genau sehen, wie dieses gefortmt ist und wie
die beste möglichkeit ist den übergang zum bachlauf zu machen.

sobald ich es zuhause habe, werde ich hier mal fotos einstellen.

ich muss zugeben, ich hab mir die form nicht sooo genau angesehen  
aber wenn das teil auch so ne zunge hinaus hätte dann wär das gar nicht mal so schlecht 

auf jedenfall danke für die bilder 
liebe grüße


----------

